# ATF: Public Comments on Bumpstocks



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I encourage folks to take a minute to provide comments as it has been crucial in the past to avoiding gun control, such as out-lawing M855 green tip ammo. I am opposed to banning bump stocks even if I do not choose to own one.



> The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives is currently accepting public comment on their plans for backdoor bump stock gun control.


ATF Accepting Public Comment on Backdoor Bump Stock Gun Control - Breitbart

ATF document.....



> You may submit comments, identified by docket number (2017R-22), by any of the following methods:
> ■ Federal eRulemaking Portal: http://www.regulations.gov.
> 
> ■ Fax: (202) 648-9741.
> ...


https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2017/12/26/2017-27898/application-of-the-definition-of-machinegun-to-bump-fire-stocks-and-other-similar-devices

Portal to submit comments on-line....

https://www.regulations.gov/


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

My thoughts......bump stocks are not necessary. 

I believe they use way too much ammo, they are hard to stay on target, and I just can't justify to myself for what they are.

At the end of the day....they are FUN though.

Now I couldn't care less if they banned them or not, BUT at the end of the day if they do ban them, what is next? If the whole firearms community lets them pass this, what else are they going to come up with? High capacity magazines? Define high capacity? Detachable magazines are banned? Where does it end?

It comes back to if we let them have an inch, do they take a mile?

With that being said I stand with keeping bump stocks. Just because I think they are ridiculous and see little to no value in them does not mean that some else thinks the same. They should have every right to have one. I will comment and sign.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have no use for a bump stock. But would I stand up for someone else's Right. Yes I would 

Even if someone is doing something you hate to see them do you still need to stand up for them.--That hurts sometimes--
If they get them you may be next.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

To me bump stocks are useless, I don't like them. But this is not about me, it's about freedom. If folks want them they should have them.... If there was something to be banned, it should be idiotic regulations... Repeal the unconstitutional NFA and GCA of 1968


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

6811 said:


> To me bump stocks are useless, I don't like them. But this is not about me, it's about freedom. If folks want them they should have them.... If there was something to be banned, it should be idiotic regulations... Repeal the unconstitutional NFA and GCA of 1968


If anything needs to be banned, it should be *those who propose and vote for* idiotic regulations.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Going against the grain here as I have 2 bumpstocks. I have the Fostech all metal high quality on an Arsenal AK and 
a Slidefire gen 2 on a plain jane DPMS AR-15. Call it what you want but a bunch of us go out to the farm 3 or 4 times a year and
blast thru a hellofa lot of rounds and we all seem to enjoy the heck out of it and leave with a smile. No they are not real world useful and I can
swap em out quickly still I have the right to own them and use them safely and have for quite a few years!

If they outlaw them people can if they want bumpfire with a freaking rubberband or off their finger and beltloop. Outlaw fingers thru beltloops next?

Both bumpstocks have a selector switch and I can go to semi in seconds and that is where the rifles are set at home. I sometimes swap out the lower
to other lower builds I have and no big deal and I enjoy messing with it!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

6811 said:


> Repeal the unconstitutional NFA and GCA of 1968


If it were unconstitutional, we wouldn't need to repeal it. By definition, if the Supreme Court says it's constitutional, it's constitutional.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

6811 said:


> To me bump stocks are useless, I don't like them. But this is not about me, it's about freedom. If folks want them they should have them.... If there was something to be banned, it should be idiotic regulations... Repeal the unconstitutional NFA and GCA of 1968


Hear, hear. Repeal.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes, I forgot. Repeal, repeal, repeal!


----------

